# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  تحصیل در رشته شیمی

## kingmehdi00p99

سلام 
من رتبم خیلی خوب نشده و خانواده اصرار دارن که امسال هرجور شده برم دانشگاه 
تنهارشته ای خوبی که بارتبه داغونم میتونم انتخاب
 کنم همین رشته شیمیه 
میخوام بدونم آیا این رشته ارزش داره برم بخونم از نظر آینده شغلی ؟
بعد سوال بعدی اینکه دانشگاه آزاد و دولتی خوندن یه رشته ای مث شیمی یا بهداشت حرفه ای تو استخدام آدم تاثیر میزاره؟
سوال اخرم اینکه آیا میشه بعد از فارغ التحصیلی جذب آموزش پرورش شد؟
اگه کسی اطلاع داره جواب بده که اگر خوب نیست یه جور خونوادمو راضی کنم ویکسال بمونم پشت کنکور

----------


## kingmehdi00p99

Up

----------


## Fatemehhhh

*
درباره ی این رشته ، من شنیدم شما ارشدتونو که گرفتید ، میتونید امتحان پی اچ دی داروسازی بدید .
اما فردی میگفت مجوز داروخانه نمیتونید بگیرید . 
*

----------


## shaahin

ببینید رشته شیمی از عمیق ترین و گسترده ترین علوم طبیعی محسوب میشه شما اطرافت رو نگاه بندازی متوجه خواهی شد تقریبا در 99 درصد اشیا و چیزها ردپای شیمی وجود دارد، کسایی هم در این رشته و در کل به خصوص علوم پایه زیاد موفق میشن که واقعا عاشق علم باشن و از مطالعه و تحقیق و استنباط لذت ببرن.
1- بازار کار - اصولا وضع شغلی در ایران فعلا زیاد خوب نیست به خصوص رشته های علوم پایه اما شیمی یه مقدار وضعیت بهتری داره اونم به خاطر گستردگی هستش که شامل میشه ، اگر شما بتونید نمرات خوبی بگیرید و کارهای آزمایشکاهی رو هم خوب متوجه بشید میتونید امیدوار باشید که کاری خوب بدست بیارید و به مرور زمان با گرفتن مدارک بالاتر پیشرفت هم خواهید کرد و یه نکته خوب دیگه اینه که شما در رشته شیمی در صورتی که زرنگ باشید میتونید برای خودتون کار آفرینی کنید و  بستر خوبی برای بچه های شیمی تو این زمینه وجود داره و گرایش های ارشد و دکترای گسترده ای هم داره. 
2- مدرک -  هرچه قدر از دانشگاه بهتری باشه طبیعتا ارزشمندتر خواهد بود ولی باز بیشتر به خود شخص و نمراتی که به دست میاره بستگی داره و الان تقریبا اگر دانشگاه های خیلی معتبر رو کنار بزاریم بقیه ی دانشگاه های سراسری با دانشگاه آزاد توفیق چندانی ندارند و شیمی خوندن در دانشگاه هم اصلا کار ساده ای نیست و واقعا درس سنگینی هستش.  
3- آموزش و پرورش - هم میتونید برید ولی سازو کاری داره که بهتره از اینترنت و افراد مطلع تر جداگانه راجع بهش تحقیق کنید.

----------


## lily7

> *
> درباره ی این رشته ، من شنیدم شما ارشدتونو که گرفتید ، میتونید امتحان پی اچ دی داروسازی بدید .
> اما فردی میگفت مجوز داروخانه نمیتونید بگیرید . 
> *



بله درسته ولی مجوز داروخانه نمیشه گرفت .

----------


## amir 1378

منم دقیق همین وضعو دارم یکم درمورد بازکارش توضیح بدید

----------


## AuFbAU

سلام
نظر شخصیم اینه دوباره بخون کنکور بده

----------


## mohammad2022

سلام . من امسال رتبم شد ۱۷۵ منطقه ۱ و میخوام برم شیمی . البته باید شیمی کاربردی بخونم چون واسه ریاضی ها شیمی محض وجود نداره . صرفا بر اساس علاقم دارم این رشته رو انتخاب می کنم چون ۲ سال از دبیرستان المپیاد شیمی بودم و با سرفصل های اولیه دروس دانشگاه اشنایی زیادی دارم . از نظر بازار کار که مطمئنن مثه رشته های دیگه نیست و نمیتونی امید چندانی به کار کردن تو ایران داشته باشی و قطعا مثله یه رشته مهندسی نیست ولی اگه واقعا علاقه داری این رشته رو انتخاب کن چون واقعا رشته خیلی قشنگیه و البته سخت هم هست و میشه گفت از خیلی از رشته های مهندسی هم سخت تره . در کل پیشنهاد من اینه که اگه علاقه نداری و فشار خانوادس نرو و سال دیگه بمون .

----------


## shaahin

> سلام . من امسال رتبم شد ۱۷۵ منطقه ۱ و میخوام برم شیمی . البته باید شیمی کاربردی بخونم چون واسه ریاضی ها شیمی محض وجود نداره . صرفا بر اساس علاقم دارم این رشته رو انتخاب می کنم چون ۲ سال از دبیرستان المپیاد شیمی بودم و با سرفصل های اولیه دروس دانشگاه اشنایی زیادی دارم . از نظر بازار کار که مطمئنن مثه رشته های دیگه نیست و نمیتونی امید چندانی به کار کردن تو ایران داشته باشی و قطعا مثله یه رشته مهندسی نیست ولی اگه واقعا علاقه داری این رشته رو انتخاب کن چون واقعا رشته خیلی قشنگیه و البته سخت هم هست و میشه گفت از خیلی از رشته های مهندسی هم سخت تره . در کل پیشنهاد من اینه که اگه علاقه نداری و فشار خانوادس نرو و سال دیگه بمون .


درود بر شما دوست عزیز که یه همچین تصمیمی گرفتید و خودتون رو شناختید و با این رتبه عالی قصد ادامه تحصیل در رشته ای مثل شیمی دارید ، کشور به امثال شما که با همچین رتبه هایی همچین رشته هایی رو انتخاب میکنن خیلی بیشتر از خیلی های دیگه که بدون هیچ هدف و علاقه درستی به قول بعضی جهان سومی ها در رشته های تاپ !!!  درس میخونن یا قرار بخونن نیاز داره، امیدوارم روزی از بهترین های این رشته باشید و مایه افتخار برای خودتون و مردمتون که حتما هم شدنیه و فقط شجاعت میخواد. 
لطفا در طول مسیرتون هم به حرف هایی نا امید کننده ای که خیلی ها میزنن به خصوص کسایی که خودشون این رشته هارو میخونن!!! اصلا توجه نکنید و سعی کنید هدفتون رو حتما ادامه تحصیل تا مقاطع بالاتر بزارید و حتی سعی کنید و ثابت کنید بهشون که در جهل به سر میبرند و این رو بدونید که با رشته ای مثل شیمی در  حتی خارج از ایران هم جایگاه ویژه ای خواهید داشت.

----------


## shaahin

اینم اضافه کنم شیمی کاربردی و محض اصولا تفاوتی با هم ندارند و یه سری تفاوت جزیی که زیاد هم مهم نیستند مثلا بچه های محض واحد کوانتوم دارن و بچه های کاربردی ندارن و بچه های کاربردی باید کار آموزی طی کنن که برای بچه های محض لازم نیست. 
در مورد تغییر رشته به داروسازی هم یه همچین چیزی وجود نداره یعنی نمیشه از شیمی رفت داروسازی خوند و داروخانه تاسیس کرد ، شما میتونید برای ارشد یا دکتری گرایش شیمی دارویی رو که زیر نظر وزارت بهداشت هست و در دانشگاه های علوم پزشکی تدریس میشود رو انتخاب کنید و اگر قبول شدید واردش بشید که هم ظرفیت پذیرش محدودی داره و هم قبولیش دشوار و نیازمند تلاش زیاد، و بازار کارش هم آزمایشگاه ها و شرکت های ساخت دارو هستش، این طوری هم میشه گفت ؛ داروساز اصلی ، شیمیدان ها یی که در این زمینه فعالیت میکنن هستن...

----------


## amir 1378

اینده این رشته چطوریه؟

----------


## kingmehdi00p99

درمور علاقه که گفتید دارم یانه باید بگم علاقه دارم به شیمی ولی همیشه علاقه به یک رشته اکثرا زمان تحصیل توی دانشگاه به وجود میاد و از الان خیلی نمیشه روش بحث کرد

----------


## kingmehdi00p99

Up

----------


## legendmat

> اینم اضافه کنم شیمی کاربردی و محض اصولا تفاوتی با هم ندارند و یه سری تفاوت جزیی که زیاد هم مهم نیستند مثلا بچه های محض واحد کوانتوم دارن و بچه های کاربردی ندارن و بچه های کاربردی باید کار آموزی طی کنن که برای بچه های محض لازم نیست. 
> در مورد تغییر رشته به داروسازی هم یه همچین چیزی وجود نداره یعنی نمیشه از شیمی رفت داروسازی خوند و داروخانه تاسیس کرد ، شما میتونید برای ارشد یا دکتری گرایش شیمی دارویی رو که زیر نظر وزارت بهداشت هست و در دانشگاه های علوم پزشکی تدریس میشود رو انتخاب کنید و اگر قبول شدید واردش بشید که هم ظرفیت پذیرش محدودی داره و هم قبولیش دشوار و نیازمند تلاش زیاد، و بازار کارش هم آزمایشگاه ها و شرکت های ساخت دارو هستش، این طوری هم میشه گفت ؛ داروساز اصلی ، شیمیدان ها یی که در این زمینه فعالیت میکنن هستن...


راجع به شیمی مهض میشه بیشتر توضیح بدین؟ بازار کارش نسبت به کاربردی چطوره؟ تو ارشدش(یا دکتری) میشه رفت شیمی دارویی؟
می خوام شیمی مهضو تو اولویت بهتری نسبت به پرستاری قرار بدم به همین دلیل موارد بالا برام مهمه.

با تشکر

----------


## kingmehdi00p99

Up

----------


## ZAPATA

> سلام 
> من رتبم خیلی خوب نشده و خانواده اصرار دارن که امسال هرجور شده برم دانشگاه 
> تنهارشته ای خوبی که بارتبه داغونم میتونم انتخاب
>  کنم همین رشته شیمیه 
> میخوام بدونم آیا این رشته ارزش داره برم بخونم از نظر آینده شغلی ؟
> بعد سوال بعدی اینکه دانشگاه آزاد و دولتی خوندن یه رشته ای مث شیمی یا بهداشت حرفه ای تو استخدام آدم تاثیر میزاره؟
> سوال اخرم اینکه آیا میشه بعد از فارغ التحصیلی جذب آموزش پرورش شد؟
> اگه کسی اطلاع داره جواب بده که اگر خوب نیست یه جور خونوادمو راضی کنم ویکسال بمونم پشت کنکور


اصل علاقه خودت چیه ؟!؟ ... چیزی که تو دلته، میل و حسته بهم بگو ! :Yahoo (1):

----------


## kingmehdi00p99

واقعا نمیدونم تویه دوراهی عجیب ذهنم گیر کرده از یه طرف میگم هرجور شده بمونم پشت کنکور(که سخته برام) از طرف دیگه میگم برم تو این رشته که نسبتا علاقه هم بهش دارم ولی میترسم بعد از فارغ التحصیلی چیزی جز یه مدرک و چهارسال عمر تلف شده و کلی پشیمونی برام نمونده باشه

----------


## kingmehdi00p99

> اصل علاقه خودت چیه ؟!؟ ... چیزی که تو دلته، میل و حسته بهم بگو !


واقعا نمیدونم تویه دوراهی عجیب ذهنم گیر کرده از یه طرف میگم هرجور شده بمونم پشت کنکور(که سخته برام) از طرف دیگه میگم برم تو این رشته که نسبتا علاقه هم بهش دارم ولی میترسم بعد از فارغ التحصیلی چیزی جز یه مدرک و چهارسال عمر تلف شده و کلی پشیمونی برام نمونده باشه

----------


## ZAPATA

> واقعا نمیدونم تویه دوراهی عجیب ذهنم گیر کرده از یه طرف میگم هرجور شده بمونم پشت کنکور(که سخته برام) از طرف دیگه میگم برم تو این رشته که نسبتا علاقه هم بهش دارم ولی میترسم بعد از فارغ التحصیلی چیزی جز یه مدرک و چهارسال عمر تلف شده و کلی پشیمونی برام نمونده باشه


++ اول اینکه .... رشته شیمی ... رشته خوبیه ..... یه نیمچه علاقه هم به آزمایشگاه و قرقاطی کردن مواد و درست کردن معجون افلاطونی درت باشه .... میتونه واست یه رشته خوب و زندگی ساز باشه ..... ! ::::
++ ولی یه اصل هستش ......... اول علاقه و استعداد خودتو بشناس .... ! ::: ببین چی بهت حال میده ... چی تو رو راضیت میکنه .... ::: چی بهت ارزش میده ... چی اعتماد به نفستو بالا میبره ........ چی باهاش حس میکنی کلاس و شخصیت میده .......... چی بهت میتونه جایگاهی بده که به عنوان یکی از بهترین ها تو کارت شناخته شی ...... چی بهت جایگاهی رو میده که کمتر کسی درش دست برده ..... یا به قول یه استادم .... ببین چی بهت میگه تو میتونی یکتا و یگانه و تک پر در کارت باشی ......... اون جاست که عالم و آدم در مقابلت سر خم میکنه ....... ! ..... خیلی خواستنی میشی ..... :: و این میشه نقطه آغاز جذب پووووووووووول ! 
++ سختی پشت کنکور هم هستش دیگه ..... ولی باز اگه علاقه و انگیزه خودتو بشناسی ... و بتونی با خانواده حرف بزنی و یه حمایت فکری خوب ازشون داشته باشی ........ میتونه نه تنها سال سختی واست نباشه ... بلکه یکی از بهترین سال های تمام عمرت باشه ... حداقل اینه که با خودت میگی هرکه طاووس خاهد جور هندوستان کشد .... چیزیو میخام باید مایشو پرداخت کنم ... مایش هم همین ادامه کار و مطالعه و تلاش هستش ....... !
++ خلاصه امر اینه .... بیشتر این جنس سختی ها تو فکرماست ...... :::::

----------


## mohammad.sa

اگر شما می خوای با لیسانس کار کنی ابدا کار نیست و فقط باید به مراحل بالاتر فک کنی...اگر در توان داری ۱۰سال بدون پول و کار درس بخونی یا علی برو...
بچه های شیمیست همیشه رزومه خوبی دارن و همشون اکثرا ۴ ۵تا مقاله و چاپ ژرنال دارن که این میتونی برتری خوبی باشه...شما هرچی بیشتر درس بخونی انگلیسی بلد باشی مقاله بنویسی زودتر جذب میشی...فقط باید تا فوق یا کتری درس بخونی....همین

----------


## mohammad.sa

اینم اضاف کنم اگر به فکر کار در ایران هستی بهتره شیمی کاربردی بخونی...موقع مصاحبه سرت منت میزارن یا بجا ۱ ملیون بهت ۷۰۰ میدن چون میگن تو کاربردی نخوندی ازمایشگاهت ضعیفه حتما...
من اینارو با کسایی که الان شرکت دارویی داره و یا بورس شده رفته کانادا داره میخونه شنیدم...ینی از لحاظ درسی و علم در سطح عالی هستند...
این روزا دولت هیچ مسولیتی در قبال کار شما نداره...شما ۱۰۰% باید بخش خصوصی کار کنی و برا خودت پول سازی کنی...باید تواین رشته بهترین باشی و خودتو ثابت کنی...زحمت داره سختی داره...خیلی باید درس بخونی و همیشه بدون شیمی دانشگاه با مدرسه فرقش زمین تا اسمونه...خوب درس بخون وسطش نبری شیمیست عالی میشی و میتونی تو کارخونه ها و شرکت های دارویی کار کنی
تغیر رشته به داروسازی غلطه.شما دکتری میری تخصصی دارو سازی میگیری و واقعا باید درس بخونی تا قبول شی....من اقواممون قبول شد میدیدم که روزی ۱۵ ساعتم درس میخونه...معدا کارشناسی ارشدش هم حدود ۱۸ بود دانشگاه صنعتی شریف.البته کارشناسیش رو خرم اباد بود
اینا نظرای من بود که با ادم تو این حرفه حرف زدم.موفق باشی

----------


## stephanie

بدون داشتن استعداد بالا و همچنين علاقه شديد خوندن رشته هاي علوم پايه اشتباهه. ٤ سال عمرتو ميذاري يه ليسانس ميگيري بعد هم كار پيدا نميشه ميگي براز ارشد بگيرم  شايد كار پيدا كردم  اپلاي كنم برم كانادا يا همينجا دكترا بگيرم شايد دانشگاه آزاد استخدامم كنه و ... و آخرشم ميشي مثل  n هزار نفر  ديگه .

تو اين رشته ها بايد واقعا تاپ بود تا موفق شد و الزاما تاپ شدن  نتيجه سخت كوشي زياد نيست هوش و استعداد و علاقه بالا هم ميخواد .

----------

